# Phong thủy phòng bếp và những điều cần lưu ý



## vyngantype (9/8/21)

Phong thủy phòng bếp và những điều cần lưu ý Bếp được cha ông ta xem như có vai trò quyết định sự thịnh vượng của cả gia đình. Dân gian ta còn thờ cúng các vị thần bếp hay Táo quân để cầu cho quanh năm gia đình được ấm no. Căn bếp hiện đại với quầy bar. Theo thuật phong thủy, bếp Căn hộ Stella En Tropic là một trong ba yếu tố quan trọng nhất của ngôi nhà, được ví như dạ dày của một cơ thể. Bếp cũng chính là nguồn tài lộc, quyết định sự thịnh vượng của cả gia đình... Chính vì vậy, khi thiết kế xây dựng, chúng ta luôn quan tâm đến một gian bếp vừa đáp ứng được nhu cầu chế biến thức ăn với những trang thiết bị hiện đại, vừa là nơi ăn uống, thư giãn của cả gia đình. Ngoài yếu tố tiện nghi, bếp Kita Group Bình Tân phải được xem xét ở các góc độ thẩm mỹ, kiến trúc và phong thủy. Bếp cần luôn thoáng sạch cho không khí lưu thông. Bếp tránh bị nhìn trực diện từ bên ngoài cổng hay cửa phòng khách hoặc đối diện nhà vệ sinh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Theo phong thủy, vị trí của bếp còn phải tránh gió, tránh những nơi bị đường đi. Gian bếp lộ thì bất lợi về tài lộc cho chủ nhân. Bếp là nơi "hậu cung", phải được đặt ở vị trí trong cùng của nhà, tránh bị đối diện với cửa nhà hoặc gian phòng khách. Một quầy bar chắn giữa bếp và phòng khách vừa đảm bảo sự phân lớp không gian kiến trúc, vừa đảm bảo sự kín đáo cho bếp. Những căn bếp hiện đại vẫn cần tuân theo các nguyên tắc về phong thủy. Màu sắc gian bếp phải hài hòa theo phong thủy. Bếp là nơi đun nấu, là lửa, thuộc hành Hỏa, vì thế màu sắc thích hợp của bếp phải được xem xét theo bát quái. Bếp đặt ở góc đông bắc hoặc tây nam nên dùng màu vàng. Bếp đặt ở góc phía tây hoặc tây bắc nên dùng màu trắng, màu ghi. Bếp đặt ở góc phía đông, đông nam, hoặc phương bắc hợp với màu xanh. Bếp ở góc phía nam nên dùng màu vàng, màu ghi, kỵ màu đỏ vì phương này nếu hỏa quá vượng dễ sinh hỏa hoạn. Theo phong thủy, bàn ăn hình tròn được xem là đẹp. Bếp tránh đặt ngay dưới xà ngang, vì theo phong thủy xà ngang áp trên bếp chủ hao tài tốn của. Vị trí gian bếp nên đảm bảo ánh sáng hài hòa, tránh bị quá ẩm thấp, tối tăm, phải có cửa thông gió, khử mùi để không khí lưu thông. Trong gian bếp của những căn nhà hiện đại dự án Kita Bình Tân thường bố trí bàn ăn ngay trong khu vực bếp. Bàn ăn nên được thiết kế với hình dạng cơ bản, đầy đặn để tạo cảm giác ấm cúng khi ăn. Tránh những hình dạng tam giác, góc nhọn hoặc hình thù kỳ dị.


----------

